# 3D Walls Discussion



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

darryl said:


> Looks great!! What is the cheap walls idea? I think we might be in for the same idea. A room full of skulls mounted to the walls and even some partial skelletons that pop out at you when you go by. All mounted in the undertakers cottage where the kids go in to get their candy. Maybe we could work together on some ideas if we are on the same wave length?


I want to make cheap 3D walls that look like stone walls. I need around 100 feet, so I don't want to use foam board. I am trying to use cardboard (which I can get a lot of), a little paper mache, and carpet roll tubes for the framing (which are also free and plentiful). I do plan on having sections where skulls and bones are imbedded in the walls, like the Twin Dragons ride at Universal Studios. I will use some of the paper mache skulls and bones for that, but I also want to create my version of krough stumps.


----------



## darryl (Mar 23, 2006)

I'm hoping to put up a 8 x 10 carport type tent and make a false facade for the front. When you enter I want the walls to be all foam board with skull heads mounted to them and even some partial skelletons with one that lunges out at the kids. Big project, hope I have the time. One of the jobs we are on has lots of pink foam board they took out of the walls and I'm going to see what they are doing with it. Doubt they will give it away but what have I to lose. An tips on making mache skulls? I'm a paper mache novice.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

If you don't scare the carp out of the kids you'll be ok. If not, you'll be fixin' your stuff all night.
A, been there done that thing for me. If you scare them hard, they come out of there shoes, into your walls..... call the repair crew in!


----------



## darryl (Mar 23, 2006)

I hear you. One year we found bags of candy, a pager, a shoe and one poor little boy who got yelled at for peeing his pants.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Okay, we have a 3d wall thread now, and I don't have much to show yet. Give me a week and I'll have something on my site, I have just figured out what I'm going to try for texturing.

Daryl, I'll post the results of my paper mache skulls, there are others in this forum who have done them before.


----------



## darryl (Mar 23, 2006)

Awesome thanks. I have tried to find a place where I could buy bulk lots of cheap blucky heads but paper mache would be cheaper. 
Here's the trial I've come up with so far. Cut bluckys to lay "flat" and hot glued them on. Layered with cheese cloth and carpet glue. Dried with hair drier and sponged and dry brushed.
http://www.hauntpics.com/gallery/displayimage.php?album=154&pos=0
Here's what I have so far.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

darryl, I am going to post on this thread that Vlad started about the paper mache skulls. http://www.unpleasantstreet.com/forums/showthread.php?t=734&highlight=paper+mache


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Did you ever think about using Corrogated Plastic? I have heard got things about it and it isn't to bad as far as price.


----------



## darryl (Mar 23, 2006)

What's corrogated plastic? And I was leaning towards foam board so that I could heat it with a torch to get a cool texture and it has some heft to it incase someone bumps into it. But I'm always opened to suggestion.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

It is a plastic type board. here is a picture of it. It isn't the brace on the back. It is the board type material on the front. I hope you can see.


----------



## darryl (Mar 23, 2006)

i kinda get the idea. It would be like cardboard but plastic instead. Don't know if this would be sturdy enough though. Of course I could use some of the free 3/4 plywood we got off a job site, just not sure how to get the texture I want.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Can you texture corrugated plastic?

With the cardboard, you double the thickness with the grain running in oposite directions, and you end up with a pretty stiff and light weight base, that cost only what a small amount of contact cement costs.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I think you could texture with paint.. And it should be strong enough. They also have different thinkness.


----------



## darryl (Mar 23, 2006)

i'll have to call around, find some and see some in person. Thanks guys.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Of the top of my head (skull). I wonder if you smeared spray foam on the card board. I am not sure of the set up time for that stuff, but I would think it would be long enough. Thats depending on the nature of the texture you wanted to produce. just a thought.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I found some texturing foam at wal-mart. I wonder if that could be used for this? I was thinking of using it for the tombstone contest.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

I finished the prototype for a 3-D cardboard wall, and I must say I am very happy with it. It was very easy and quick to make. The prototype is sitting out in the garage, and when I walked out there last night and glanced over at it it looked really good. There are some good lessons learned also, like running the grain of the 'stones' horizontal, and limiting the cut-outs to the ones like the upper left, lower left and middle right 'stone'. Now time to go into production, I need to make at least 100' by 9.5' of this stuff.


----------

